# Hypo and Fibromialga symptoms



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

I've been studying Dr. John Lowe's research and wanted to get some of your all thoughts.

Does Hypothyroidism present with Fibromialga symptoms?

Dr. Lowe feels that when your T3 is not converting correctly that a patient would start to have the signs and symptoms of Fibro.

I think I have what is called metabolic Fibro symptoms.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? My doctor thinks I'm becomimg a hidrocondriac. When I can hardly walk or get up, I know there is something else going on.

Looking Up! No need looking down. Right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Redbuster said:


> I've been studying Dr. John Lowe's research and wanted to get some of your all thoughts.
> 
> Does Hypothyroidism present with Fibromialga symptoms?
> 
> ...


If you are not converting T4 to T3, you are feeling badly and that includes mucho pain for most of us. I like Dr. Lowe and here is some other info on the subject matter.

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Even if you have to pay out of pocket, it would be in your best interest to get TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 and post the results and the ranges here. We need the ranges.

You can see if you have this in your area. That is if you are in the U.S.A..
HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

These are my labs from a few weeks ago.

TSH .02 (0.47-4.68)
T4 Free 1.85 (0.78-2.19)
T-4 Total 14.4 (4.5-12.0)
Free T4 Index 4.6 (1.4-3.8)
T-3 Uptake 32 (22-35)
Total T3 155 (76-181)
T3 Free 3.8 (2.3-4.2)

I just feel like I have the flu, achey, soar, tired all over.

I am the one who started the 25mcg of Cytomel a few weeks ago. should I wait to see if that will help with the pain?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Redbuster said:


> These are my labs from a few weeks ago.
> 
> TSH .02 (0.47-4.68)
> T4 Free 1.85 (0.78-2.19)
> ...


FT3 just slightly above the mid-range of 3.7 so you could use more T3 but as discussed in a previous thread, 25 mcgs. of Cytomel is a lot. And you appear to be converting which makes me wonder if more T4 would have been a better choice.

Are you gluten-free? Do you use a lot of artificial sweetener? These things cause pain and so do all these so-called sodiums like MSG.


----------



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

I have tried gluten-free several times and that seems to help with my symptoms. So i am switching back to that diet now.

And no, I have not been using artificial sweetner for several years now. The past several years I was having trouble with digestion. So I was down to eating apples for six months. So I just kept with the no sweeteners. I was diagnosed with gastroparisis in November of 2010.

As far as MSG- I need to educate myself and start looking for that on food labels.


----------



## JennK (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there..

I was reading your post and I would have to agree that hypo presents with fibro symptoms. I am on Cytomel as well (50 mcg Cytomel & 150 mcg Synthroid) and it helps with my ability to be alert and my energy level, but that's about it. I have split my dose so that I take half in the morning and half in the evening as it keeps me going all day that way.
My doc tried me on a few drugs like Savella for fibro symptoms with no luck. I am not familiar with Dr. Lowe, but am definitely interested in reading up!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Redbuster said:


> I have tried gluten-free several times and that seems to help with my symptoms. So i am switching back to that diet now.
> 
> And no, I have not been using artificial sweetner for several years now. The past several years I was having trouble with digestion. So I was down to eating apples for six months. So I just kept with the no sweeteners. I was diagnosed with gastroparisis in November of 2010.
> 
> As far as MSG- I need to educate myself and start looking for that on food labels.


Good; please do it. YOu have to ride this horse until it drops. Read all ingredients. MSG has different names. Google them. Protect yourself.


----------

